# What is he doing? Protecting me or what?



## tillytay1 (Feb 22, 2010)

It is a beautiful morning and so I have been out with my dog by the coast for a lovely long walk. Did his usual socialising...playing with other dogs and seeking attention and strokes from dog owners as we passed by. A lovely morning and then we headed to the park near where I live...

I was sitting on a bench relaxing and enjoying the sunshine with Dantes chilling by my feet and then an oldish man came up to say good morning...He wanted to give Dantes a stroke, but for some reason he was really uninterested in getting any attention from this guy. The man then sat down on the bench near to me and then went to pet him...Dantes let out a little growl as if to say back off... then he went to stroke him again and Dantes growled and snapped at him, not biting but there was intent! Dantes was up on his feet as if to say don't come near me again. The man kind of jumped up, I don't speak much Turkish so I could say very little to him. :uhoh: But basically he knew not to try and stroke my dog again. I was a bit alarmed by his reaction...he clearly didn't like this man, he didn't know him and I don't think he wanted him sitting near to me...that's all I can make sense of it. Was he scared of the man? Being protective? He is only 6 months old. The guy soon made a sharp exit anyway...I told my husband on the phone and he said GOOD! That man shouldn't have come and sat with me in the first place.

I think from now on I'm going to be more cautious with strangers and let Dantes go to them first. He was clearly stressed about the situation, hence the reaction.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Sometimes people look, smell, or move differently and that can be distressing for dogs.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Sometimes dogs are a much better judge of character than we are. 

I once had a lab/golden girl who was the sweetest, gentlest, most obedient dog ever. One day the phone repairman came to the house and brought a trainee with him. Keisha growled and snarled at the trainee. She had never growled or snarled at anyone before or after that. I took it to mean that she was picking up something about this person that made her uncomfortable. So I kept her next to me until they left. She was fine and even friendly with the first guy. So there was something about the second guy that she didn't like.


----------



## SophieP (May 7, 2010)

It may also be that Dantes felt the uneasiness in your energy (you may not even have been aware of it) and therefore reacted that way. For example, if you were subconsciously thinking: hmmm...can I trust this man?, Dantes was feeling it from you and became uneasy himself and felt the need to become the leader/protector...just a thought. I find that when I check my energy/feelings, often my dogs have reflected them right back to me.

Sophie


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

I love that my dogs do reflect my energy/feelings. I live in a very small town, but every once in a while there is a stranger that we walk past. Ted in particular is the one who places himself between the stranger and the rest of his family. 

When we are traveling and in a new area, the dogs are alert to new smells and people. It is great to have them so alert. I put my trust in my dogs.


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

Finn has done this a few times too he hasn't snapped at anyone but he has disliked or been afraid of people for no reason (that I can see) and growled at them he hasn't done it in years now it was more when he was younger. He also usually ignores everyone who walks past us on walks and shows no interest in them but the odd time he'll act really excited like he knows a person and run to them even though they are strangers. I guess they just sense things we don't.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I've realized I need to trust Ranger's instinct in people. He is much more aware than I am and hasn't taken a step wrong yet. You can check out the "Ranger's Scary Side" in the What Are You Doing forum to see what he's sensed about people. 

I agree to a point about the dog picking up on your energy but that's not always the case. I'm uncomfortable around one of my neighbour's (think he's a little sketchy) but Ranger is completely fine with the guy. The other time I didn't even know there was a pedo in a yard we were going by so I couldn't have had any negative energy...and Ranger picked up on the guy and started growling and snapping at the fence the pedo was hiding behind.

Trust your dog! They know things.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

It could also just be that the man was wearing something or smelled like something that your dog was fearful of.

I'm embarrassed to admit this, but ever since Carmella was a puppy, she was scared of anything dark (garbage bags, luggage, garbage cans)... and as a result, would generally be somewhat mean to dark-skinned people.

Perhaps this man was not a nice man and your dog picked up on it, or maybe he just looked or smelled a certain way that made your dog nervous.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I do believe they can sense stuff.

The first time we took Mojo up to visit my MIL and FIL he was only five or six months old. Well, my SILs (twins) and I don't get along anymore (long story short: they were asses to me.) 

Right as we were getting out of the truck, one of my SILs came out to greet us. Mojo immediately started growling with all the fur down his back up. She's the only person in the world that he won't go up to. 

I couldn't help but whisper good doggie.


----------



## SophieP (May 7, 2010)

Mssjnnfer said:


> I couldn't help but whisper good doggie.


LOL - yes, they know the truth don't they?! :


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

I completely, 100% trusted Chloe's instincts in people.

I had a cable installer come to my house, and the man instantly gave me the creeps. When we walked inside, he reached down to pet Chloe and when he touched her head, she squatted and peed. She had never done before, and never did it again.

Later that day, I was talking to my neighbor across the street (the same guy had to go to her house to install her cable boxes too) and before I even had the opportunity to say anything to her about it, she told me that he made the hair on the back of her neck stand up.

To this day, I wonder what was up with that man...


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

kdmarsh said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit this, but ever since Carmella was a puppy, she was scared of anything dark (garbage bags, luggage, garbage cans)... and as a result, would generally be somewhat mean to dark-skinned people.


Finn went through a phase of that too (it was embarrasing!) because there weren't a lot of dark skinned people where I live but he got over it as more people from different cultures moved into the area. He was also afraid of people with umbrellas for a while and would growl and bark at them. He's gotten over most of his silly fears now though and I would trust his instincts now that hes older and because he rarely reacts badly to people anymore.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Dogs can definitely sense when there are bad vibes going around... I can't think off the top of my head who Molson did it to, but I was sure glad at the time that he did! 



Mssjnnfer said:


> I do believe they can sense stuff.
> 
> The first time we took Mojo up to visit my MIL and FIL he was only five or six months old. Well, my SILs (twins) and I don't get along anymore (long story short: they were asses to me.)
> 
> ...


oooh! Good boy Mojo!


----------



## tillytay1 (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, the guy did have his two front teeth missing  A few people have said on this thread that Dantes probably could sense my feelings...and yes, I wasn't comfortable but didn't think I showed it at the time...I obviously did to him.

He also has a fear of the vaccuum cleaner but that's another story. He goes bananas! Vey upset, he won't go near it but has to have it in his sights then barks at it like mad! Strange looking people we can avoid but stopping the house cleaning I can't I'm afraid. I don't know where to start to help him get over the vaccuum fear.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I would trust your dog's judgement of that man. As for the vacuum, have it out but not turned on. Sit by it. Call Dantes over for pets. If he won't come, place some yummy treats on the vacuum. Let him get them himself; he'll have to overcome some fear to do it. repeat this exercise for several days. Then, turn the vacuum on but don't move it. Place the same yummy treats near it while it's on. Repeat. It's called desensitizing and if you allow enough time with only positive experiences, soon he'll think it's no big deal for the dreaded machine to be on and moving!!!!


----------



## tillytay1 (Feb 22, 2010)

Finn's Fan said:


> I would trust your dog's judgement of that man. As for the vacuum, have it out but not turned on. Sit by it. Call Dantes over for pets. If he won't come, place some yummy treats on the vacuum. Let him get them himself; he'll have to overcome some fear to do it. repeat this exercise for several days. Then, turn the vacuum on but don't move it. Place the same yummy treats near it while it's on. Repeat. It's called desensitizing and if you allow enough time with only positive experiences, soon he'll think it's no big deal for the dreaded machine to be on and moving!!!!




Thanks for the advice. I will give it a go and let you know :wavey:


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

eirepup said:


> Finn went through a phase of that too (it was embarrasing!) because there weren't a lot of dark skinned people where I live but he got over it as more people from different cultures moved into the area. He was also afraid of people with umbrellas for a while and would growl and bark at them. He's gotten over most of his silly fears now though and I would trust his instincts now that hes older and because he rarely reacts badly to people anymore.


Carmella's behavior definitely had an impact on me, and when Flora was a puppy I made an effort to have people of all different shapes and colors touch, talk to, and play with Flora.

She's still scared of plastic bags, though... :


----------

